# Best Dog Food for Poodles



## taxtell

I switched Flip to Orijen Large Breed Puppy, and I really like it so far.


----------



## karin

Thanks I just read about that...I am considering Orijen, Blue Buffalo and Pet Promise based on friend recommnedations. Thanks


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Orijen (from what I've heard is a great dog food) If you want lower protein you can go for acana which is also made by orijen but has less protein.

You can also check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com for ratings on all dog food. 6 stars is the best and it goes down from their.


----------



## karin

thanks, that is a great site! Sounds like Orijen may be better for adult dogs though so I will check it out in a few months.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Karin,

Orijen comes in puppy, large breed puppy, adult and senior varieties and is a great food. I also really like Evo, but that one is an all stage dog food that can be fed to puppies through seniors. What you are feeding now (California Natural) is a good quality dog food, but I prefer higher protein and fat levels. This same company makes Evo and if you want to stay lower in protein Innova. All dry dog foods have "meal" in them, without exceptions. It's the quality and the source of the meat and meal that makes a difference.


----------



## karin

Thanks that is really helpful! I read that Orijens the puppy one though is too rich in protein..maybe I will try it and see!


----------



## taxtell

The Large Breed Puppy is lower in protien, at least that is what the girl at the food store told me.


----------



## KPoos

We have ours on Natural Balance small bites. It doesn't have puppy or adult formulas. I like the ingredients in that food so we are trying it out for a bit.


----------



## PonkiPoodles

KPoos said:


> We have ours on Natural Balance small bites. It doesn't have puppy or adult formulas. I like the ingredients in that food so we are trying it out for a bit.


I had my 2 of my dogs on natural balance, and I know they have recently changed the forumula and the ingredients are no longer manufactured in the US. Since that has happened 2 of our dogs had started vomiting up the Natural Balance Kibble, and this is not only limited to my dogs, I've read on another forum that quite a few people have had this same problem.

Here is one of the threads about the ingredient change:
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/55378-natural-balance-changes-duck.html


----------



## katey96

I actually really like EVO too. I mix canned with the dry. My pup is very greedy and engulfs food until she vomits. So i had to cut her feeding way down as she wasnt able to digest very fast as well. However, even so I cut her feeding down she remainds healthy and just the ideal wait for her size and age on the evo food. So I would recommend this food also. But your chioce.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

All the foods listed so far are good foods. California Natural is a good food (actuallly made by the same company as innova and evo), but i personally feel it is a little grain heavy. Lots of poodles are prone to ear problems, but going grain free wont eliminate problems. I have mixed feelings on the grain free kibble, but have heard great reviews (personal and professional). Iams puppy is not at the top of my list. If you just got your girl and she is still settling in then i would finish the food the breeder gave you. Then Gradually switch to something else. There is no perfect food that everyone agrees on. Mainly it comes down to what is available to you, your price range, if your dogs like it, and (this is the biggest) how your dogs do on the food. It could be the best food out there, but if it doesnt agree with your dogs then what does it matter.

Just for the record, "meal" isnt bad. It is regular meat with the water taken out. You actually get more "bang for your buck" with meal as it is more "concentrated". I would not rule out a food with it at all.


----------



## *heather*

For the record, our 14 week old Standard is on _Orijen large breed puppy_, and he seems to be doing fine on it. Time will tell I guess  He doesn't seem to be in love with it though, he eats it but only when he's hungry enough! lol 

We had another dog visiting us for a week and Rogan would go nuts trying to get this other dogs food! I guess the flavour of this (pricey) Orijen is not totally his cup of tea!


----------



## karin

thanks to all of you for such great-common sense answers! I am almost finished the Iams and will be amking a trip to our local (non chain) pet store and see what they recommend. And thanks for letting me know exactly what meal is..everything I have read says it is good for the dogs so I don't know why or how my friend go it so wrong. Oh well! 

Again thanks, I really love this forum! Karin


----------



## georgiapeach

We feed all of our dogs Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. It's grainless and good for allergy prone dogs (which our boxer is). The protein isn't too high for our puppy either.


----------



## BFF

If your pet store doesn't have what you would like to get, don't forget to check into your local feed store. A lot of them carry the better brands.


----------



## Olie

I use Eukinuba. I am new to the forum. (minutes ago...) Hi All!


----------



## TrueColors

I feed my standard Blue buffalo she seems to really like it i find she eats less compared to purina one we fed her chicken and rice but then switched to fish and patato


----------



## Lou

I feed Lou
Blue buffalo duck 100% grain free
1st ingreedient DUCK, not corn or wheat 

Also feed her EVO canned food 95% duck
I feel she deserves the best 
She is sooooo spoiled! 

These two , at the exact correct amout that works for her, creates great poops, its not too rich for her, its better than food with grains i fed her at first.
I also didnt feed her puppy food since she was 3.5 months since she is so big, to avoid large dogs health issues

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD

We feed Jazz Blue Buffalo Freedom and Taste of the Wild, for puppies. Both are grain free. Our vet said Jazz didn't need large-breed--she's almost eight months old and weighs about 45 pounds, so she isn't exceedingly big--and said we can go with adult food in another month. We feed Luke the Lab TOTW, in various flavors, so we'll just switch Jazz to that. It'll be convenient to buy just one big bag for both of them.


----------



## jettabaz

I feed Jovi and Jetta Earthborn Holistic. They have grainfree, which is what I use. I see a lot of you feed TOTW, which is what I was feeding, but since it is made by Diamond, and they have had so many recalls, I made the decision to switch. My dogs did extremely well on the TOTW, and I hated to switch, but I was afraid to feed it anymore, but thats just me.


----------



## meredian

Ugh, we've been feeding Wade the Natural Balance Duck & Potato formula and now that thread about it on DogForums is FREAKING ME OUT. He hasn't had any problem getting sick and seems to quite like it. Would hate to have to switch. Thoughts?


----------



## JudyD

meredian said:


> Ugh, we've been feeding Wade the Natural Balance Duck & Potato formula and now that thread about it on DogForums is FREAKING ME OUT. He hasn't had any problem getting sick and seems to quite like it. Would hate to have to switch. Thoughts?


What is the problem with the Natural Balance? I have some of their Duck and Potato treats that I haven't opened yet. Should I dispose of them?


----------



## meredian

PonkiPoodles said:

I had my 2 of my dogs on natural balance, and I know they have recently changed the forumula and the ingredients are no longer manufactured in the US. Since that has happened 2 of our dogs had started vomiting up the Natural Balance Kibble, and this is not only limited to my dogs, I've read on another forum that quite a few people have had this same problem.

Here is one of the threads about the ingredient change:
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-...nges-duck.html


----------



## MyDogLinus

Hi! I am a new puppy owner...

My breeder was feeding my puppy Diamond brand, and I have switched him to Blue Buffalo no grain puppy food. His stool has been fine, but I should mention he's had gas a couple times. I talked with a vet the other night, because Linus was breathing really fast in his sleep and I panicked (thankfully nothing was wrong). The vet told me in the course of the conversation, that my puppy needs a balanced diet like we do, that they are not full carnivores as cats are, and need carbs... 

This made me nervous about his food.. Any thoughts? I would like to find one for him to stay on until he is adult, and would love one that is not on the highest end of price, but that is still really good for him. I was looking at Fromm Gold, but it is pretty pricey. I also would love to see him fatten up or put on a little muscle... He doesn't eat as often as I would think he needs to keep up with his constant energy!

Thoughts?


----------



## Lou

this helped me choose a 5-star dog food.

If you decide to switch make sure it's a slow transition, mixing the new food with the previous one increasing the amount slowly. I did it increasing within a week or 2. 

www.dogfoodadvisor.com 

And if you have poodles that get bad ear infections, that are hard to cure with prescriptions from the vet, I have used Zymox. And it was the only thing that cured Apollo's chronic ear infections. But I am not a vet, this is just personal experience . Ask your vet or someone you trust (breeder etc) about Zymox. I bought it at Amazon.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

